# Mud Hole NEWS!!!!!



## MudHole (Jul 23, 2013)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE	-- w/photos
Mud Hole Custom Tackle 
buys Merrick Tackle Center 
Leading Florida based tackle company acquires 
respected 54-year-old NY global wholesaler

OVIEDO, Florida, USA ---Mud Hole Custom Tackle, Inc., the worldâ€™s largest supplier of fishing rod building and tackle crafting products, has completed its acquisition of Catskills-based Merrick Tackle Center of Shandaken, N.Y., a 54-year-old global tackle distributor and fishing components supplier.
Terms of the private sale were not announced.
Thomas McNamara, President of Mud Hole Custom Tackle said, â€œThe acquisition expands Mud Holeâ€™s offerings for customers and complements its global presence in the rod building, fly tying and tackle crafting industries. It also reinforces Mud Holeâ€™s focus on growing its wholesale distribution channels and educational how-to classes across N. America.â€
Mud Hole Custom Tackle offers the worldâ€™s largest and most comprehensive selection of private label and popular brands of rod building, fly tying and lure crafting products. Itâ€™s also the leading component provider to custom rod builders.
â€œI have the utmost respect and admiration for Merrick Tackle President Scott Greenberg, his mother Joyce and father Roy,â€ said McNamara. â€œAny business successfully operating in the fishing tackle industry since 1959 is a testament to their work ethic, enjoyment of the sport and ability to adjust.â€	
â€œWhen I purchased Mud Hole Custom Tackle in 1998, Merrick Tackle Center was one of our main suppliers,â€ McNamara said. â€œNow 16 years later with the completion of this acquisition, Mud Hole stands alone in the distribution and wholesale side of the tackle crafting industry. We look forward to providing our existing and newly acquired customers with the highest level of customer service and product selection ever offered in tackle crafting.â€
Named for the Long Island south shore town where it was founded, Merrick Tackle began as a retail store growing a strong customer base with a mail order catalog. When his father retired in the early â€˜90s Scott took the business wholesale moving it to the Catskills. 
In a letter thanking his customers Greenberg said in part, â€œMerrick Tackle has been a family business for over 50 years, and Iâ€™ve been associated with the company for 43 of those years. You can imagine my mixed emotions in making the decision to sell the business assets to Mud Hole Custom Tackle, Inc., which will be serving you and fulfilling your needs from now on. It is time for me to take a sabbatical from the daily challenges of running a small business, renew my spirit and explore new options.â€
Mud Hole Custom Tackle at www.mudhole.com is the worldâ€™s largest rod building e-retailer and mail order catalog company, the leader in custom rod building, fly tying and lure building components, plus educator of those popular fishing activities as well. It houses over 45,000 item SKUs in its inventory at its expanding headquarters in Oviedo, near Orlando, Fla., providing fishing products to anglers across the U.S. and over 100 countries worldwide. For further information contact Mud Hole Custom Tackle at 407-447-7640 or [email protected] . 
###
9/27/2013


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

I have money in a prepaid account at Merrick. Do I get that refunded to me, or does it still stand as is, or do I lose it?


----------



## MudHole (Jul 23, 2013)

*Scott Greenbergs contact information*

Jay,
Contact me at Mud Hole and I'll provide you with the information you need.

Regards,

Todd
[email protected]


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Email sent Todd.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

I have sent an email to the address you provided. And I have tried to call the number and there is no answer. Also, I tried to call Merrick and just get a recording that if you want to place an order, call Mudhole. I don't have a very good feeling about this. If it is cleared up, I will post that it did.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Does that mean you guys will lower your shipping prices?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

capt.dru said:


> Does that mean you guys will lower your shipping prices?


x100

I like mudhole, and can usually find things there that I can't find elsewhere, but the other day you were going to charge me something like $12 shipping for a single guide. I ended up going elsewhere.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> x100
> 
> I like mudhole, and can usually find things there that I can't find elsewhere, but the other day you were going to charge me something like $12 shipping for a single guide. I ended up going elsewhere.


Exactly! Their shipping prices are ridiculous! No need to charge $12 for something you could put in a padded envelope and ship for under $1.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## MudHole (Jul 23, 2013)

Dru,
If you are a current customer with Mud Hole we revamped our Wholesale program and Wholesale Shipping around the first of the year. If not you will receive this information with your new packet.

Todd


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

MudHole said:


> Dru,
> If you are a current customer with Mud Hole we revamped our Wholesale program and Wholesale Shipping around the first of the year. If not you will receive this information with your new packet.
> 
> Todd


I am not on your wholesale program as I am in the process of setting up my business but even for your regular customers, the shipping is a little high. I mean $10 is kinda high to ship 2 decals and a spool of thread. Isn't it? You guys offer great products and great service, but your shipping prices could use some more revamping IMO and I know quite a few people feel the same way. If you could lower the shipping prices, I believe you would have a lot more business.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Todd how are you going to handle the current Merrick customer? I don't have a wholesale acct with Mudhole. I mostly buy direct, but there are a few vendors whose product I bought from Merrick.


----------



## MudHole (Jul 23, 2013)

*Current Merrick Customers*

You will be receiving both an email and a packet with the information covering the conversion. If you need something now give me a call and we will get you taken care of.

Todd


----------



## MudHole (Jul 23, 2013)

Dru â€" we hear your concerns and those of other customers on the same subject. For over a year now Mud Hole Custom Tackle has been work on implementing a weight based, delivery based shipping costing system rather than the flat rate shipping table we, and most of the industry currently use. You can imagine weighting 45,000 parts is taking some time. We will be debuting this system in the beginning of the year. In the meantime, please take advantage of our $4.95 shipping promotion â€" details can be found at: http://www.mudhole.com/Specials/4-95-Shipping-on-Orders-of-99-or-More

Thank you for your business.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

MudHole said:


> Dru â€" we hear your concerns and those of other customers on the same subject. For over a year now Mud Hole Custom Tackle has been work on implementing a weight based, delivery based shipping costing system rather than the flat rate shipping table we, and most of the industry currently use. You can imagine weighting 45,000 parts is taking some time. We will be debuting this system in the beginning of the year. In the meantime, please take advantage of our $4.95 shipping promotion â€" details can be found at: http://www.mudhole.com/Specials/4-95-Shipping-on-Orders-of-99-or-More
> 
> Thank you for your business.


I appreciate you hearing me out Todd. Please understand I was not trying to bash mudhole in anyway. I was just trying to give you guys some feedback Looking forward to see how the new system will work.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

MudHole said:


> Dru â€" we hear your concerns and those of other customers on the same subject. For over a year now Mud Hole Custom Tackle has been work on implementing a weight based, delivery based shipping costing system rather than the flat rate shipping table we, and most of the industry currently use. You can imagine weighting 45,000 parts is taking some time. We will be debuting this system in the beginning of the year. In the meantime, please take advantage of our $4.95 shipping promotion â€" details can be found at: http://www.mudhole.com/Specials/4-95-Shipping-on-Orders-of-99-or-More
> 
> Thank you for your business.


I made an order a few weeks back, put product in my cart, entered code for $4.95 shipping, went back and added a book, yes, a book to my cart and ended up paying something like $24.95 for shipping. My total order was approx $165 before shipping. I really like mud hole, but yes, that shipping was something else!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Louarn (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi Todd,
I'm a French customer, and I have a wholesale account, the only thing I don't like is that my blanks and components are delivered by Fedex who really make money on your customers back. And for that, I prefer give my big orders to other places who don't use thieves for shipping.


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

Since you have bought Merrick will you continue to have Lakewood chrome over brass reelseats and turned wooden handles like they carried?

Bob


----------



## MudHole (Jul 23, 2013)

Bob,
it is my understanding that the Lakeland seats are done when they have run through existing inventory. 

Todd


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*Y'all need to be raising he'll at the monopolized oil industry*

Those ups truck have 454 chevy engines in them and they burn burn that fuel. If u buy a $150 free shipping. O yes Jay welcome to rod building, never leave a credit.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Bennie, you may have a point, but I have always worried more about my integrity than everyone else's. And with that, I have lost many dollars over the years.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Jay, Your integrity has always been to notch with me.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

Thats the difference between someone who has a tax # and someone who does not. Every time u lose on the buying end u lose profit. It's not about to notch integrity. It's about business


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

You have to have a tax number to have an account with Merrick. The prepaid part was to take advantage of other benefits. It was definitely was all about profit. 

I wasn't trying to argue with you Bennie, I was just making a statement about me being too trustworthy. If they had the same integrity that I have, I wouldn't be losing money.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

jaycook said:


> You have to have a tax number to have an account with Merrick. The prepaid part was to take advantage of other benefits. It was definitely was all about profit.
> 
> I wasn't trying to argue with you Bennie, I was just making a statement about me being too trustworthy. If they had the same integrity that I have, I wouldn't be losing money.


And I was trying to say to u is welcome to the business of rod building the lack of integrity


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

jaycook said:


> I have sent an email to the address you provided. And I have tried to call the number and there is no answer. Also, I tried to call Merrick and just get a recording that if you want to place an order, call Mudhole. I don't have a very good feeling about this. If it is cleared up, I will post that it did.


As I promised, if Merrick refunded my credit, I would post that they did. I was pleasently surprised yesterday to get a check in the mail for the full amount of my credit. Thank you very much.


----------



## bcrazie (Oct 5, 2007)

jaycook said:


> As I promised, if Merrick refunded my credit, I would post that they did. I was pleasently surprised yesterday to get a check in the mail for the full amount of my credit. Thank you very much.


Glad to hear it worked out for u Jay ... it had been a while figured it was gone..


----------

